# Probleme d icone ATV 2 jailbreake



## barto42 (15 Avril 2013)

Salut
J ai récemment jailbreake mon ATV2 avec seasonpass et tout c est bien passe.
J ai ensuite installe Nito TV et XBMC avec Nito installer.
Par contre, j ai un problème avec les autres application.
Je m explique. J ai installe Plex ainsi que Overflow (les packages sont bien visibles dans NITO) mais les icones n apparaissent pas a l écran.
J ai verifie dans le contrôle parental et les logiciels ne sont pas present dans la liste de app a afficher.
Je ne vois plus de quel cote rechercher pour me dépatouiller.
Auriez vous une piste?
Merci


----------



## Mysth (17 Avril 2013)

Salut,

Je n'ai pas de réponse à ta question, par contre, j'ai un autre problème plus simple : je n'arrive pas à jailbreaker la même Apple TV (la V2). Tous les tutoriels vers lesquels je me retourne ne donnent rien.

Si tu pouvais me guider, ça m'arrangerait bien...

Merci


----------



## barto42 (18 Avril 2013)

Salut
Moi j ai utlise le lien suivant
http://iphone.ouioui-online.fr/Firmwares-iPhonesOS-iOS/pages/seas0npass/seas0npass.html
J ai eu quelque souci lors de la bascule entre le branchement du cable HDMI et le débranchement du micro USB mais je pense que je faisais cela trop rapidement
Mais apres quelque essai de boot tethered j y suis arrive
Bon courage


----------



## Mysth (25 Avril 2013)

Salut,

Je te remercie pour ce lien, je suis en train de le tester. Cependant, je crois que mon problème vient du fait que lorsque je branche mon Apple TV en micro USB à l'ordinateur (sans aucun autre câble de connecté sur l'Apple TV), alors la LED de cette dernière ne s'allume pas, et donc l'Apple TV n'est pas reconnu par le PC...

Ca t'est arrivé à toi aussi ce problème ou pas ?


----------

